
Snowed in at NASA, Keeping Watch Over a Space Colossus - Hooke
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/02/snowed-in-at-nasa/433959/?single_page=true
======
James001
And here I thought this was an epic Snowden pun

